# Aircraft Carrier Explosion vid on Veoh



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2008)

Aircraft Carrier Explosion vid on Veoh:
USS Forrestal covered in yet another ghoulish schadenfreude documentary - it's the narrator and the music which IMO is hardly respectful. Once again his emphasis is all over the place making this doubly unwtachable.

Online Video: Aircraft Carrier Explosion | Veoh Video Network


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2008)

The famous "Firestall" event.

Caused by a misfiring Zuni rocket and "thinn skinned" bombs cooking off.

As the saying goes, you learn more from defeat or disaster than you do by victory. Todays ships (and to some degree, refineries) are far more safer from the firefighting lessons learned from this event and the one a couple of years later on the USS Enterprise.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2008)

My cousin was aboard when it happened. To this day, he won't speak of the incident, other than to say he was there.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 1, 2008)

What do they say about the deck of a carrier?

The most dangerous couple of acres on earth.

It's the truth.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Didn't USS Enterprise CVN-65 suffer something similar?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you know the the aircraft that was hit by the rocket was John 
McCain's ? He got out of it ok, but was shot down over Nam later 
and interred at the Hanoi Hilton.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

That video, but not that copy of it, was shown to all of us Navy guys when we first joined up..... Basic fire fighting class in Boot Camp if I recall correctly....

It really opened alot of our eyes about what we were getting into.... When those fireballs go up and u see guys just disappear/vaporize, man that gives me the chills....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, saw that doco on National Geographic, amazing stuff how a small series of events can lead to such a catastrophe. Some lucky and very unlucky people on the deck that day.


----------

